# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chicken Manchuria  Easy method

## rajgrad

Chicken Manchuria

Ingredients:

For Chicken:

Chicken Breasts: 500 gms, cut into bite sized pieces

Cornflour: 1 tbsp

Egg: 1

Salt: to taste

Ajnimotto: 1/4 tsp

Ginger Garlic Paste: 1 tbsp

Pepper Powder: 1 tsp

Oil: for frying










To Finish:

Oil: 2 tbsp

Green Chillies: 8 to 10, slit length wise, acc. to your taste buds

Capsimcum: 1 large, cut into cubes

Onions: 1 large, cut into cubes

Chopped Ginger: 1 tbsp

Chopped Garlic: 1 tbsp

Salt: to taste

Soya Sauce: 2 tbsp

Ajnimotto: 1/4 tsp

Red Chilly Sauce: 1 tbsp

Cornflour: 1 tbsp, mixed in little water

Spring Onions: to garnish


Method:

1. Mix chicken with all other ingredients, mentioned under 'For Chicken'.

2. Heat oil in a wide pan, and fry the chicken.

3. Keep aside.

4. Take an other deep pan, add little oil.

5. When hot, add green chillies and chopped ginger and garlic.

6. Then add Onions and Capsicum.

7. Add little salt and fry for 5 mins.

8. Add Soya Sauce, and ajnimotto and Chilli Sauce.

9. Fry for 2 mins more.

10. Add the fried chicken pieces and 2 to 3 tbsp of cornflour mixed in water.

11. Mix well and fry for 2 more mins.

12. Serve Hot.

----------


## Fevzi31

nice sharing..

----------


## Fevzi31

.nice sharing..

----------


## Tulip

nice, thanks for sharing

----------


## swiller

*thanks*

thanks!!    rajgrad

----------


## friendlygal786

wow, it looks delicious...

----------

